# New Study Upends Thinking About How Liver Disease Develops



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New Study Upends Thinking About How Liver Disease Develops ScienceDaily – In the latest of a series of related papers, researchers at the University of California, San Diego School of Medicine, with colleagues in Austria and elsewhere, present a new and more definitive explanation of how fibrotic cells form, multiply and eventually destroy the human [...]

*Read More...*


----------

